# Music Videos



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm into music videos (occasionally moreso than the actual song), and I was wondering if anybody here was also into them.

What's your favorite music video?

Personally, my favorite is Soundgarden's Black Hole Sun. (link) It's strange, yet fitting. It just... fits the song so well, you know?


----------



## foreign contaminant (Feb 9, 2010)

my favorite... it's probably "for kate i wait" by ariel pink.

:U i have no taste in videos


----------



## glitchedgamer (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't really watch videos, but I guess my top ones would be Kreator's "Enemy of God" and Metallica's "One" and "The Day That Never Comes".

Most metal videos honestly suck, so I don't really know any other good ones.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Feb 9, 2010)

Okay, I just spent the last hour watching Beck videos and it's safe to say that absolutely nothing by Beck makes an sense whatsoever.

Yet it is still awesome.


----------



## departuresong (Feb 10, 2010)

Klee - "Zwei Herzen"


----------



## Minnow (Mar 3, 2010)

I think most of Mew's video's are great, but especially Repeaterbeater.


----------



## Munchkin (Mar 4, 2010)

Taylor Swift - You Belong With Me

First thing that came to mind. It could basically be a whole movie on its own if you stretched it out =D


----------



## Tarvos (Mar 4, 2010)

red hot chili peppers - otherside


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 5, 2010)

Black or White - Michael Jackson

ah my eyes sumo wrestler turning into a chick _gah_


----------



## Mariodjw (Mar 5, 2010)

A good one is Bohemian Rhapsody by The Muppets.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 5, 2010)

Well there's always-



Character of the Day said:


> Okay, I just spent the last hour watching Beck videos and it's safe to say that absolutely nothing by Beck makes an sense whatsoever.
> 
> Yet it is still awesome.


Oh.
But seriously


----------



## nastypass (Mar 5, 2010)

Dirty Harry - Gorillaz


----------



## Espeon (Mar 6, 2010)

THIS. :D
It's so delightfully trippy.


----------



## Dannichu (Mar 6, 2010)

BNL do quote a lot of really fun music vids; I think my favourite is Falling For the First Time; the vid is basically of a security guard who, bored, flicks onto the channel on which BNL are playing, and then he can't shut the TV off. It's great. 

Ooh, also by Barenaked Ladies, Pinch Me. This vid makes me thing of Pushing Daisies, in that's it's almost painfully cheery, colourful and bright, but actually about a very depressing subject (well, depression).

Also a vote for Ah-Ha's Take on Me.


----------



## ultraviolet (Mar 6, 2010)

My favourites are probably 'Ain't Telling the Truth' by Bluejuice, 'Strawberry Swing' by Coldplay, and 'Coin Laundry' by Lisa Mitchell.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Mar 6, 2010)

..Wow, so, I completely forgot one of my favourites. (Bla Bla Bla by Gigi D'Agistino) Wonderfully tripply stuff.

While I'm at it lemme throw None Shall Pass by Aesop Rock (Though it pisses me off all the 'music video' versions are censored I: ) and Just About Anything  by Tool.


----------



## Nikora Kurosaka (Nov 15, 2013)

Meursault said:


> Dirty Harry - Gorillaz


yo i totally agree w/ u! but this gorillaz video is pretty cool too.

Gorillaz-Clint Eastwood

www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoQYw49saqc


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 16, 2013)

please do not bump threads that are like three years old


----------

